# 2014 Cruze 1.8 LS



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

How does the clutch feel? I know they are already spongy, but more spongy than usual? That's if it's manual. If it's auto, check your transmission fluid, and just to try, reset the computers by disconnecting the negative battery cable for an hour or two and see if that remedies the situation. Could be a computer thing but it's sounds like it could be a low fluid issue too. I don't really play with autos and never have on these, so that is just my guess.


----------



## JamesCruze2014 (Apr 1, 2020)

It’s an automatic, I was thinking I should check the fluid level, idiot me didn’t change the fluid for 90,000 miles so I was thinking it might be that. I didn’t get any lights on the dash


----------



## JamesCruze2014 (Apr 1, 2020)

Well I did what you suggested and it didn’t work. On the step 2


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JamesCruze2014 said:


> It’s an automatic, I was thinking I should check the fluid level, idiot me didn’t change the fluid for 90,000 miles so I was thinking it might be that. I didn’t get any lights on the dash


How long ago did you change the fluid? Did you do it yourself? The level and the temp when you change it are finicky.

How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush


----------



## JamesCruze2014 (Apr 1, 2020)

I actually never changed the fluid and bought the car new, the car had 90,000 miles on it. Which I’m kicking myself now for.


----------

